# Looking for a Scallops recipe



## Mingooch (May 7, 2016)

I just got some nice U10 scallops. I am a home cook and don't cook scallops too often. Does anyone have any great recipes that they would be willing to share?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## ThEoRy (May 7, 2016)

Currently I do them with orzo risotto, sous vide baby artichokes and a charred tomato coulis.


----------



## fimbulvetr (May 7, 2016)

U10 scallops are a cool score for most home cooks. If you're good with rare/raw scallops, sear one side HARD in bacon fat/duck fat/butter (leave the other side be), and serve dressed with a funky vinaigrette or salsa.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 7, 2016)

As one flailing amateur to another, here's what i'd attempt: Seared and served with truffle parmesan fondue (capesante scottate con fonduta di parmigiano) and garnished with microgreen. Adapted (stolen) from a great Italian joint here in PDX.

Pat the scallops dry, heat a stainless fry pan (or something else that will get good maillard going) until a drop of water dances, add high smoke point oil like safflower until just before smoke point, season scallops with s&p, hard sear on one side ~2 min, kiss the other side off heat.

Meanwhile, find a recipe from an Italian-language cooking site for "fonduta di parmigiano" or therabouts, use Chrome to translate. But add truffle oil.

Fondue on the plate, drawn out with the back e of a spoon. 2 -3 scallops per plate, garnished with microgreen.

Should come out something like this:







(Not mine)


----------



## EdipisReks (May 7, 2016)

Seared is, of course, a classic, but I rather like this one. That recipe pre-dates circulators being commonly available at home.


----------



## spoiledbroth (May 7, 2016)

Is it really gospel to sear only one side? That kills the obsessive compulsive part of me


----------



## EdipisReks (May 7, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> Is it really gospel to sear only one side? That kills the obsessive compulsive part of me



Searing both tends to overcook the scallop. Same principle as frying paneer: you want some effect on one side, but you don't want to make cook the center.


----------



## panda (May 7, 2016)

find a recipe that you think you can make for 'anticucho marinade'
then grill and serve with garlic lemon mayo


----------



## jacko9 (May 7, 2016)

Interesting - I love seared scallops but my wife wants them (cooked through and through) and you folks talk about searing the second side ;-) We don't have scallops at home, I just order them at restaurants and enjoy!


----------



## turbochef422 (May 7, 2016)

U10's I usually sear both sides. Right now I serve it with truffled potato purée, English peas, pork belly lardons and shallot brown butter. The last menu had jalapeño creamed corn, smoked chili oil and grilled squash ribbons.


----------



## brainsausage (May 8, 2016)

EdipisReks said:


> Searing both tends to overcook the scallop. Same principle as frying paneer: you want some effect on one side, but you don't want to make cook the center.



Yes and yes. 

Also: Welcome back friend.


----------



## apicius9 (May 8, 2016)

On one side I am a purist, love them seared - hard on one side but I usually give them another minute on the other side if the are big enough - with just a smear of aioli and bread, or a drop of soy sauce, chili oil, wasabi, lemon etc. On the other hand, one of the best scallop dishes I ever had was seared scallops on a bed of purreed fava beans and each scallop was topped by a raviolo filled with braised short ribs...

Stefan


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 8, 2016)

Oh Gezzz, look what the cat dragged in, could it be Jacob? He must have finished his Financial degree of some sort. I heard he was now the finance minister of some foreign land.


----------



## Godslayer (May 8, 2016)

I recently made this https://www.starchefs.com/features/textures/html/recipe-scallops.rachel-klein.shtml but replaced the gel with slightly candied superems of grapefruit. The dish was amazing. I have been playing a lot with using tea in food. Lapsang so sung barbacue sauce on ribs is amazing fyi.


----------



## fujiyama (May 8, 2016)

I like to wrap them in bacon and broil them for about 12 minutes. 

You could use them with a basil pesto bechamel sauce, on the side or in a pasta. 

They're also nice seared in garlic butter with a smear of cauliflower puree.

Quinoa, asparagus, green beans all make nice sides.


----------



## panda (May 8, 2016)

brainsausage made a killer scallop dish for me one time at his old restaurant. it was a ceviche type of some sort i think, with fresh figs and black garlic sauce. that **** was bomb!

and welcome back jake!


----------



## spoiledbroth (May 8, 2016)

Brined scallop is nice. Raw I mean.


----------



## cheflife15 (Oct 12, 2016)

scallops go nicely with most items. Ive done it over risotto, with charred vegetables, with mixed grains etc.


----------



## cheflife15 (Oct 12, 2016)

you could also make a nice scallop ceviche


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 13, 2016)

damn.

i'm 100% home hack/cook. but i occasionally remind my wife why she married me by pan searing some big scallops. i serve mine over a bed of broccoli-Rab risotto. that bitter-sweet play works on my wife.

pat them dry before the sear.


----------



## mille162 (Oct 29, 2016)

Had a really cool chance to sit in the kitchen with Michael Salmonov during the opening of COOK in Philadelphia (18 seat chef's counter. 1/2 dinner, 1/2 live cooking show). The one thing I took away was his method of salting the scallops and letting sit for an hour before cooking. Then pat dry and sear lightly both sides. They come out perfectly seasoned everytime.

Was visiting family this week and decided to fool around with making some snacks. Excuse the plates, was visiting parents kitchen and the plates are not ideal, lol: Scallop over wasabi-guacamole and mango and topped with masago, drizzled with a lemon vinaigrette.





Also, tried plating it over some clover sprouts topped by a lemon poached ebi.





I made it before with a similar preparation with a traditional guacamole and a mango-jicama salsa. Got rave reviews...excuse the miss-sized base and scallop, was working with limited tools at an event in Miami and these were the only fresh scallops available that day.





As you can see, I really like pairing the scallop with some spicy guacamole, seems to be a great combo in flavor/texture.


----------

